# Electrical tape on muzzleloaders



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

For those that put a piece of black electrical tape over the end of their muzzleloader have you ever had a problem with that? With hearin about so many guns blowin up lately I have been leary of tryin it


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Never had a problem.......Mack


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

no problems here.
Never heard of a muzzleloader blowing up because of electrical tape......


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

When you guys use electrical tape. Do you put a piece over the end and then another piece around the end over the original piece to help hold it on?


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Also. do you usually get the same point of impact as with no tape?


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I use those little rubber finger condom things that you can get in pharmacies. They work great, fit snug, and are easy to take off if you don't use it. Just don't try to tie a knot in them to reuse them like you used to do in high school.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I use a small balloon (got them in the toy area of walmart, they are for water balloons) no problems with that and the POI is the same. The pressure of the shot going off blows the tape or balloon off before the round even gets there.

Also I have not heard of any ML's blowing up lately (or even at all for that matter) that was not due to something stupid like over charging it or loading it with smokeless powder.

you gotta figure that ML's and guns are over engineered to take loads that are larger that the biggest load recommended (atleast once). a piece of tape or balloon on the muzzle end wont do anything bad.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

The purpose of the tape is to keep the moisture out of your gun in foul weather conditions. You only need one pc to do that job. You can use a baloon, Rectal finger latex sleve or a condom if you wish. It reallo doesn't really matter. Your gun will not blow up because when you fire that gun the pressure builds up in that barrel as the bullet if flying out. The tape is going to pop off or a hole will blow open prior to the bullet getting there.
So there really is no need to worry. I use the tape but i don't wrap it around the barrel. I just use enough to cover the bore end and that's it.

If the weather is nice you don't have to worry, even a little snow is not going to hurt a thing. If it's raining and you wish to brave the elements, Tape would be a good idea. Good luck and happy hunting! NOW GET OUT THERE!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Nealbopper said:


> The purpose of the tape is to keep the moisture out of your gun in foul weather conditions. You only need one pc to do that job. You can use a baloon, Rectal finger latex sleve or a condom if you wish. It reallo doesn't really matter. Your gun will not blow up because when you fire that gun the pressure builds up in that barrel as the bullet if flying out. The tape is going to pop off or a hole will blow open prior to the bullet getting there.
> So there really is no need to worry. I use the tape but i don't wrap it around the barrel. I just use enough to cover the bore end and that's it.
> 
> If the weather is nice you don't have to worry, even a little snow is not going to hurt a thing. If it's raining and you wish to brave the elements, Tape would be a good idea. Good luck and happy hunting! NOW GET OUT THERE!


Exactly! I use tape on my rifle also while pulling it up a tree. Last thing I want in my barrel is a big ole chunk of bark or a whole branch full of snow falling in it. Never had any accuracy issues. You may want to try it for yourself to set your mind at ease.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

use it without another thought.

completely safe with absolutely no effect on accuracy.

i use muzzleloaders almost exclusively, and my gun never goes in the field without tape on it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

rzdrmh said:


> use it without another thought.
> 
> completely safe with absolutely no effect on accuracy.
> 
> i use muzzleloaders almost exclusively, and my gun never goes in the field without tape on it.


Exactly!! If your hearing about guns "blowing up", it has nothing to do with tape over the muzzle. Like RZ, I use it religiously on my muzzleloaders and I also use it on my centerfire rifles....keeps snow from getting packed in the barrel or mud etc during a fall or what have you...doesn't gurantee your barrel won't get packed with something, but it gives you an easy visual to see if you might need to check for an obstruction.


----------

